# Concrete countertop



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

We want to do a concrete countertop for our outdoor kitchen. Any recommendations around Milton. I know Mark, hired hand does it but I don't want to wait. Thanks


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/atlasdecorativeconcrete/


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Do it yourself, just finished mine myself and am very pleased, this was my first time to do countertops by the way. I purchased some Z Form edges and used quicrete countertop mix with no regrets.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

tbaxl said:


> Do it yourself, just finished mine myself and am very pleased, this was my first time to do countertops by the way. I purchased some Z Form edges and used quicrete countertop mix with no regrets.


 
awesome, post a few pics if you will. Interested in seeing them.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Realtor said:


> awesome, post a few pics if you will. Interested in seeing them.


Same here


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

me too, wish you'd made a video on it.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Realtor said:


> http://www.facebook.com/atlasdecorativeconcrete/


 
they don't do concrete countertops any more. They do an epoxy. Any other recommendations?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Realtor said:


> http://www.facebook.com/atlasdecorativeconcrete/


 
they don't do concrete countertops any more. They do an epoxy. Any other recommendations?


----------

